# Lol my luck....(Pedal Vibration)



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Forgot to mention: I tightened the bolt that connects the gas pedal to the inner sidewall so it's not that.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It could be Neuralgia. Do you ever experience a pulsating in your Groin?:uhh: In any case you should not be tightening any bolts on your new 2016 CRUZE and it should be brought into a Certified G.M. Dealership


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It could be Neuralgia. Do you ever experience a pulsating in your Groin?:uhh: In any case you should not be tightening any bolts on your new 2016 CRUZE and it should be brought into a Certified G.M. Dealership


They say they don't feel anything. But anyone who drives the car has said it vibrates.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is this a 2016 Limited (Gen1) or the "all new" 2016 (Gen2)? I know the Gen1 cars use throttle by wire, so there's no vibration that can be coming from the gas pedal. It would have to be a vibration that's just noticeable that way.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So wouldn't Gen 2 be the same with an electronic impulse ?


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Sorry it's a 2016 cruze limited. So not the newest one. So whatever it is, is causing buzzing vibration to the gas pedal so I'm wondering if it's hard to follow the pedal into the engine bay to see if maybe there's something that may be causing it? If I stick my foot on the bar that connects to the pedal, I can also feel the buzzing sensation. Is there a diagram somewhere that shows where the pedal goes to so I can perhaps follow it and see what's going on?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The pedal is connected to a sensor, which is connected to the wiring harness that probably goes to the ECM. It's not like the older cars where the pedal is connected to a cable that mechanically moves the throttle body or carburetor. You might want to eyeball it because it's going to have to be right around the pedal.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Does the exhaust pipe run under the car where the pedal is?


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

I get that it's probably going to be really hard to figure out what is sending these little buzzing vibration sensations to the gas pedal but is there a washer I can buy that would help absorb the vibration from the pedal? So like, if I bought a rubber washer and inserted it to the pedal's bolt attached to the inner firewall?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The vibration would have to be in the firewall and just coming through the pedal. The vibration isn't from the pedal itself since it's drive-by-wire and does not have any actuators or motors in it.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> The vibration would have to be in the firewall and just coming through the pedal. The vibration isn't from the pedal itself since it's drive-by-wire and does not have any actuators or motors in it.


Yeah exactly


----------

